# Das Jahr 2020 (Offtopic)



## MOD6699 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich: "Hey alles klar? Haste schon Diablo 12 gekauft?"

Er: "Nee hab doch noch Max Payne 32 und Anno 12745"

Ich: "Achso und laufen beide Spiele fehlerfrei?"

Er: "Hä? Wie meinste das denn?"

Ich: "Na Bugfrei"

Er: "Wasn ein Bug?"

Ich: "Ein Fehler im Programm wenn der Programmierer was falsch gemacht hat"

Er: "HAHA kein Mensch programmiert mehr Computerspiele"

Ich: "Öhm und dann braucht man auch keine Patches mehr?"

Er: "patches?"

Ich: "Ja welche die Fehler beheben! Die musstest du früher immer downloaden"

Er: "und selbst installieren? lol das macht das Game doch wenn dann selbst!"

Ich: "Ja früher gabs aber noch offlinespiele!"

Er: "OFFLINESPIELE???"

Ich: "-.-"



Kam mir gerade so in den Sinn


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2012)

Könnte gut so kommen
Wir werden ja immer mehr vom inet abhängig


----------



## ReaCT (12. Juni 2012)

Diablo 4 ist mit Glück draußen im Jahre 2020


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2012)

das kann auch hinkommen
Abeer COD MW11 wäre doch realistisch oder


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juni 2012)

Wobei mir ein Anno im 10. Jahrtausend durchaus reizen würde


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2012)

so weltraum kulturen und super mege giga Quantencomputer, und die Computergegener sind Aliens


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juni 2012)

@Power: Und man sammelt keine verschiedenen Ressourcen sondern nur noch Spice!!!


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn das mit der "Vercasualisierung" so weitergeht sitzt man irgendwann nur noch da und das Spiel spielt sich von selbst


----------



## 10203040 (12. Juni 2012)

Er: "Na schon den neuen WWII Shooter gezockt(Battlefield, CoD whatever)?-.-"
Ich: "Ne wie ist es den so?"
Er: "Mal wieder alle Hakenkreuze raus, kaum Blut verweichte Todesszenen no ragdoll und so total zensiert, trauriges Deutschland..."




Ich wette um ne mille wer steigt ein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Juni 2012)

bin zu arm dafür


----------

